# Is Blitz going to stay this fuzzy?



## jherring (Feb 19, 2011)

My dog is now 17 weeks old and he is still as wooly as when I brought him home. Will he most likely stay this way or will his coat thin out?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Could you post some photos of your puppy?

Also, were the parents long coats or stock coats? The puppy in your icon looks awfully fuzzy, especially around the ears. Do you know whether he may be a long coat?


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

In your album he looks like a long coated puppy.


----------



## jherring (Feb 19, 2011)

Parents did not really have long coats but this guy is a real grass burr magnet.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

He shouldn't do he will eventually grow out of his puppy coat, when Nero was a puppy his fur stayed really soft and silky, He adventually grew out of it and now he is almost 8yrs old and his coat is still really thick but not as fluffy and soft. Well it is around his ears it feels like silk!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

jherring said:


> My dog is now 17 weeks old and he is still as wooly as when I brought him home. Will he most likely stay this way or will his coat thin out?


He won't stay that wooly looking, that's his puppy coat. If he's a longstock the puppy coat will be replaced with a longer smoother coat although it might be curly or wavy in places. Eventually, if he's a longstock he'll have feathering too. 

Yes, burr magnets, dead bugs, leaves...they all stick to the puppy coats. It's one of the reasons puppies are cute...mother nature thought it would help get them past this stage. It's why so many puppy owners are always saying "It's a good thing you're cute!"


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He looks like a long coat to me...very cute.


----------



## redsox10 (Jun 12, 2010)

Blitz is adorable and I love his name. He looks like a long coat. The fur around his ears looks like it. The breeder should of mentioned this. I have heard long coats generally have a very sweet personality.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

The ears are a dead giveaway. Sonar had the same ear fuzz. He is not a "long coat" I would say he is more of an "ultra plush". He is fuzzy but its not supper dupper long and his coat is still constantly changing. 

*** Images removed by MOD - max size allowed is 800X600 - Resize pictures and repost if you wish *** 

1 year (with his winter coat)
He looks a lot different now that his winter coat is blowing out. 

Invest in a Furminator :hug:


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

they don't call them german shedders for nothing!!!!

your dog is adorable! i LOVE the long coated pups...but my hubby put his foot down. Two dogs fur is enough without one of them being overly fuzzy lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Blitz and Sonar are both longcoats.


----------



## jherring (Feb 19, 2011)

Long coat or not he is still a good dog. Guess he will spend a lot of time inside in the ac this summer. Right now he is barking at the goats, but when he is in the pasture with them he is not so tuff.


----------



## jherring (Feb 19, 2011)

As for the breeder telling me he told me he was going to pay for the registration on line. After waiting around two months I went online and found the number for the AKC. They told me they did not have paperwork on any of the pups. I had a copy of the registration papers and was able to do it on line my self. It only took one week for them to come in. I don't mind paying for the papers but don't tell me you are going to do it if you don't plan to do it.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Blitz is adorable! Sonar is GORGEOUS!! I am so excited to see what Glock will look like when he grows up.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

You can get long stock coat from two normal stock coat parents. It would be recessive in the puppies, but it can show up. Oh and by the way, I named one of the puppies in my litter Blitz. They were born during a snow storm. You can watch them if you like:

Littlehaus German Shepherd Dogs Cam 1


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dawnandjr said:


> You can get long stock coat from two normal stock coat parents. It would be recessive in the puppies, but it can show up.


Yep, all 3 of my coaties have come from two stock coated parents.


----------

